# Paulies is 1 year old! Competition time



## Paulie (21/2/17)

Hey all

Thanks to this Forum we at Paulies are proud and honored to have made 1year as a Ejuice supplier to the PRoudlySA MArket! Since we started on the forum and have always loved it here we will be doing a 1yr anneversary competition for our forumites!

We would like to see or hear what your first vaping setup was and also how it helped you stopped smoking! We will then choose 3 best stories or pics as winners!

1st place: M17 Axis Vapes and 500mil of any Paulies Ejuice flavour







2nd place: 1000 mil of any Paulies Ejuice flavour
3rd place 500 mil of any Paulies Ejuice flavour


Have Fun all!

Also With massive thanks to @RiaanRed at Coil Company as we only use his coils these days since we cannot do any better! He has given us a set of Hadaly special coils for the 4th place~ thanks again bud!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/the-coil-company/




The comp will close next week Friday 3rd March at 19:00 and i will choose top 4 places

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 14


----------



## William Vermaak (21/2/17)

My first setup was a Twisp Clearo. That kind of worked for me for about a month, then I went back to the stinkies  About 4 months later I decided to give it a bash again and got a EVic-VTC Mini with Tron tank. That is where my total obsession with vaping began  I didn't really like the Twisp flavors as it was waay too strong, so I got some HangSen juice off eBay and I haven't looked back yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (21/2/17)

Crazy epic @Paulie !

Can't believe you're only one, it seems like you've been around forever! I'm going to have to work on my story and nail an epic pic so I can win that M17 and juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (21/2/17)

First was the Joyetech ego aio. Used to use cheap chinese liquid with it.
@dastrix550 visited Cape town the one day and opened up my world with a taste of Scream. Was hooked after that. 
Got a RBA kit for the AIO, and without proper knowledge tried using the existing wire from the disposable coils in the RBA. I look back at how stupid I was and how dangerous it might have been. Given it never worked and almost gave up on the rebuildable route. 
After a month of vaping 70/30 liquids in the AIO I was honoured with a pico and melo 3 combo and shortly got a RDA for it. At this point my wallet started crying harder than ever before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (21/2/17)

My friend @WhatSmoke had been using the EVOD for around 6 months. All the while I kept delaying his advise to get one...

One day he made the decision for me and showed up with the Evod kit and some MPT3 Mini tanks.

My daughters and wife were quite desperate for me to quit. I had previously failed to stop with those Green Smoke Cigalikes. So I thought if I can get through a day with the Evod, I will throw away my cigarettes. Two years plus, here I am

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MR_F (21/2/17)

WOW only a year?
I swear I had Paulies juice before last year.maybe its just so good it feels like its been around forever .
Any way I started my vape life on a Twisp aero bought for fathers day by wifey who always said I smoke like a chimney if she only knew that now i would be making more clouds then a chimney
this is my vape journey
After the Twisp upgraded to the SX mini with a Kangertech tank



and Finally upgraded to a two battery mod and RDA
Alien kit with limitless rda


Not looking at ever going back to stinkies and actually looking for a setup to get wifey off the stinkies !!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

My first device was a Twisp Clearo but it only lasted a week or so (because of that horrible juice build up in the drip tip) before I discovered the Mini Pro Tank 2 on an eGo battery. I was a 40-60 a day smoker for 40 years and my health was in a bad state… I would cough in the morning till I would start to gag. I would wake up in the night hardly able to breathe… I would have to stop 3 times when walking up the driveway to put out the rubbish… suffice to say vaping has been a life saver for me… the change in my health has been nothing short of miraculous and I guess that’s why vaping is almost a religion for me.

Here are a couple of pics of some of my very first vape devices…

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/17)

Ive been a severe asthma sufferer for most of my life. Unfortunately that never stopped me from smoking. More that 3 years ago my lungs started to give in and i ended up in ICU for 3 weeks whereby my lungs were filled with so much gunk and fluid buildup caused by the asthma and 12 years of smoking 2 packs a day. I almost kicked the bucket, nothing like tubes in your lungs for 3 weeks to give you a wake up call. The day i walked out of the hospital i drove to clearwater mall and bought myself one of those 1 gen Twisps, and the rest they say is history. I havent touched a stinky since and for the last 2 years i hardly use my asthma medicine anymore. I can honestly say, vaping saved my life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (21/2/17)

well my vapeing story started last year in my second year @ varsity me and a great frend of mine @Constantbester met a first year who was a vaper he had a kangertech kbox 70 and top tank mini.

This was an intresting thing to see as i never eaven knew vapeing existed.He then offerd me a vape and i allmost (hoesed my longe uit).And that was that a week later @Constantbester went and bought the kbox of the first year(.Lol i continued to vape with him now and then i was a smoker of about 2packs a day so the 3mg juice he used didnt help that much.

After a while of vapeing with him i got an opertuneity to get a twisp edge so i went for it and dropped to about one packet a day this was amazing for me as sometimes i t forgot about the stinkies tottaly.

@Constantbester got me a present and it was the subvod mega kanger tech kit i was in heaven and started vapeing like a bossss but still in secret i got meself a stinkie now and then and then. I intreduced another frend of mine to vapeing and he loved it so much he got me a limitless plus rdta(i culdint build coils luckly Constant started so i culd sneak a coil or two shhhht dont tell him wink wink) lol now the problem was i had no mod only the subvod.

So me and Constant went to a vape shop and got me the evic vtwo i was on a budget being a student so the built in bat was great.

It was then that i really started dropping out the stinkies tottally ime also a tad overwight and with smokeing so much i could feel my boody not doing that good.Thanx to the first year and Cosntant bester they got me off smokeing and of to better health and i feel so much better no more coffing no more stuffs on the lungs i can walk long distances if it wasnt for vapeing and this great forum i wouldt never have been abel to feel like a new me and enjoy life to its fullest.

Ps i look foward to seeing each persons story and celebrate with them on dropping the stinkies

And a massive thanx to @Paulie for chooseing this subject for the comp i think we all will share in the storys to come.





i see everyone is shareing there collection so i might add mine lol...remember this is on a students budget lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (21/2/17)

Congrats on making it to the one year milestone @Paulie 

My first device was an ego-t

Remember it like it was yesterday 

Myself and riefy went to Benji at VM, which is where I bought my first device and juice. 
10ml vanilla custard and 10ml berry blaze

I was in vape heaven. 

Never looked back since then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries (21/2/17)

I hope I am allowed to but I am entering on behalf of my wife. Since she is a Paulies nut.

On 20 August 2016, our wedding anniversary, I bought by wife her first setup, a Serpent mini 22 and an iJust 2. We then went flavour hunting to find what we will be vaping.
At store number one, they did not have anything that suited her taste, so off to our local B&M. There we spent about an hour and a half sampling most of their juices. She decided to give Paulies Coffee cake a bash. She liked it. I bought it. So once a month we go and sample other juices for variety. Every time she goes home with ... Paulies Coffee cake. End of last month the unexpected happens, she bought another juice, ... Paulies coffee ginger biscuit .. AND her first 100ml Paulies Coffee cake. Up until this point she was still smoking in between. SO to get off the cigarettes, she started vaping Paulies Coffee cake in 6mg, from the moment she started vaping that she did not have a craving for smoking.
The 6mg is in her SM22mm at the moment and the 3mg is in her Mage on the IPV D2. So she resurected her starting setup for a new juice and a new lifestyle that is cigarette free.




EDIT: added photo of her original setup and current juice rotation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fuzz (21/2/17)

Exhausted, Drained, Out of breath. 

Three simple terms that accurately described my pre-vaping self. I was on 20 smokes a day and climbing, picking up weight at an alarming rate and just not in the pink of health. Needless to say, I just reached the 'Over 30' age category and mourning the loss of a close family friend due to the effects of smoking. Life just wasn't feeling good at all. Even when I'd log in and play XBox online, my friends would berate me for breathing so heavily into my headset. Incidentally, it was XBox that brought me on the route to vaping and ending my smoke dependency - not wanting to wake up and go outside to smoke every few minutes, I figured that vaping would help kill the smoke craving while gaming.

Little did I know, when I walked into Vape King Fourways the following morning, purchasing that Black iJust S kit would change my life for the better in all of six weeks...

I stepped into the relaxed and social vibe at Vape King to be greeted by possibly the most chilled out and polite vaper I've ever met. He introduced himself as Ollie, and we made small talk while I explained my visit to the store. I gave Ollie my budget and requirements- he suggested the iJust S. The next question beckoned, 'What colour would you like it in? Black or Stainless?'. Unsure, I went with black, and glad to not have broken Ollie's streak of always selling the black iJust once he opens the box to show if off to a client. 

The device looked glorious, the vapour was warm, tasty and just magnificent to experience. I was sold. The iJust didn't last long - I went a full week on it before upgrading to a Smoke G Priv and a decent Billow V2.5 RTA (sold to me by Carlos after he let me try out some of Paulie's Coffee Cake in it), however that little iJust reduced my smoke intake to just 5 a day. Last Friday was the day when I finally binned my last pack of smokes and gave my willpower the extra push to enjoy vaping full time. It's been a difficult push, though one that I'm coping with just fine. Without all the helpful Vapers out there, the fantastic community and quality suppliers, my path towards healthy living would never have been possible. I've already lost 4kgs of weight, my lung capacity is increasing weekly. My blood pressure is stable, sensitive teeth are a thing of the past and most importantly, I do not smell like an ashtray.

I always thought that vaping was never for somebody like me, but I'm really glad that I was proven wrong...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (21/2/17)

I hav been a smoker, drinker and more for quite a few years. I don't actually share this much but in 2012 i went to rehab for alcoholism and drug abuse. I spent a few months there and came back to joburg starting new. I was still smoking cigarettes as they don't recommend u attempt to stop everything at once. Late 2012 my wife bought me a twisp clearo to try and along with my giving up drugs and alcohol I gave up smoking. Two years later I started smoking again, only to find out my wife was pregnant. I stopped that day. Bought a new twisp clearo and bought a subox mini kit that day. Hav not touched a stinkie in 3 years and hav a beautiful baby girl that is my world. My daughter and wife r the reason I don't smoke, and this Mach I am 5 years clean and sober. Vaping in a very direct way has kept me off everything. Can never thank it enough. I am now successful, a good husband and very devoted father and vaping has very much saved me in more ways then one. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shabs (21/2/17)

After a mild myocardial infarction in 2013 I decided to give up the stinkies and like most people began my vaping journey with a twisp clearo, 
4 years, 5 mods and countless mls of e liquid later, still going strong.
HAPPY 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY PAULIES  
️
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (21/2/17)

Firtsly, HaPpY BiRthDaY @Paulie!!

Anywhoo, my journey started a couple of years ago with a Green Smoke = total fail

Last year Hubby decided he was quitting for good (he is diabetic, works his bloody arse off, rarely eats, and was starting to get some serious health issues) , and got himself a Twisp Edge. 
Now the girl that I am, I also had to have a new toy also (but main issue was that I was not letting him do this alone, I was committed to support him in every way, I also changed diet with him).
It did not get me to quit instantly though, well, nothing did, not patches (it helps on long haul flights though), Champix et al, Quit, etc. nada, nothing was going to make me quit this habbit, and believe me, I tried every thing there possibly is.

I did some Googling, came upon this here forum, and voila! The device that had me go cold turkey was this:



And strangely enough, it was permanently filled with @Paulie's Coffee Cake, and I am still hooked!
It was quite fulfilling and was really good till the tank started leaking, and I decided on two Kanger Subtanks (one for each of us), Kanger Subox for Hubster and a pink Nano for me.
Then the tumble down the rabbit hole started, and I must confess, I love every moment of it!
Hubby is doing much better health wise, besides his eyes are permanently damaged (we both were on about two packs a day for just on 30 years).

Here's to many more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (21/2/17)

This was my first setup, joytech battery with kangertech subtank nano with 0.5 ohm coil. And it was magnificent im helpimg me curb my craving to stinkies, still had my smokes, but on a friday I smokes my last stinkie and decided im going in hard and strong into the weekend.

So I had my perfect little setup and some 3mg juice(yes it satisfied my cravings), I got some lekker juices from a friend and my mission that weekend was to leave stinkies for good, so with the support of my wife throughout the weekend with my mood swings, I went on a vape binge and made sure I stay busy enough so my vape lasts me every day. Every day that weekend was a struggle but 72hours is all you need to be rid of stinkies!

And I made it! I quit smoking and its lovely, for the good of myself I dont have that stench of ashtray on me anymore, I can smell everything and anything(even the ol farts) even taste what im eating and oh how I love the taste of food now(as you can see on my belly)

I can spend more time with my family, and don't NEED to go outside to smoke. Vaping is life and it keeps me satisfied with all the great offerings. 
Happy 1st Anniversary @Paulies you guys give alot back to the community! You all rock with this giveaway!!

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/17)

Firstly, congratulations on your 1st birthday @Paulie

I bought a Twisp Clearo on the advice of my pulmonologist when my lung function hit 47% back in Jan 2015.
I played around with it for about a month and then put it down .... in a dark, cool place (it needed a bit more steeping ).

On 15 March 2016, I took it out (gave it a good shake ) , cleaned it up and the rest as they say is history. Following that, I bought a little Evod on the advice of @Silver and was also gifted a Nautilus mini from a forum member.

The best and greatest consequence of my vaping journey is that *my lung function has improved from 47% to 90%!!!!! *

The Twisp clearo is back in storage in a cool, dark place. So, if anybody wants it, they can have it, for free ... just drop me a pm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (21/2/17)

Nice one @Paulie,well done on the 1st year!
Almost 4 year ago I decided to quit the stinkies and started to trawl the net for what to buy.I decided on a cigalike and concluded this one was the nuts;


Got some of Halo's juice and this was the very first I vaped and I guess it started me off on the search for menthol juices


After a couple weeks I wanted more clouds so got this.A cloud blowing machine of note


Of course my research was flawed because it had some fancy size threading (not 510) and shipping from the USA was expensive with Halo.
They did the trick though and started me on the journey most of us go down.
And of course all of us save a fortune by quitting stinkies and vaping instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/2/17)

My first set-up was a twist Edge, in hind-sight it was over priced and certainly not meant for what would become my vaping style. The hassle of always replacing burnt out coils slowly broke me down back in to smoking...but the experience certainly did stick in my mind that there was a better alternative to smoking, just maybe not in the iteration I had chosen.

Luckily not too much later after I had gone back to smoking, I met someone at a braai who had a kbox and a griffin, and he was as happy as many vapers are to share information with me. I ended up with my kbox mini and toptank mini as my second set-up (but really I like to think of it as my first) with some decent juice. This one was way more flexible and stuck, opened up a whole new world to me that kept my hands busy and I didn't really think about smoking ever again. Which was pretty good in the end, as I developed a couple of chronic diseases which would have just been way worse to deal with while smoking or attempting to quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/2/17)

Congrats guys! Keep up the good work. 

So my first "Vape" was a twisp clearo China brand. 
Lasted about a month before upgrading to the genuine twisp clearo.
But alas, no joy either. 
So, onward and upward to a twisp Aero. That lasted 3 months at least. 
Until a buddy of mine pulled into a Braai one night with a kanger subbox mini, and my hunt for a vape started. 
My first proper purchase was a dripbox 160 kit. 
Still have it today, and I still vape it. 
The atty has since been upgraded to a Tsunami24.
Thanx for the opportunity to enter, and again. Congrats and keep up the good juice!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (21/2/17)

Also With massive thanks to @RiaanRed at Coil Company as we only use his coils these days since we cannot do any better! He has given us a set of Hadaly special coils for the 4th place~ thanks again bud!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/the-coil-company/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## VapeSnow (21/2/17)

My first device was a Twisp but it did not help me to stop the stinkies. 
So i went online and Searched every corner and there vape club was. 

First device that actually helped me to stop that horrible stick of death was a Vamo v3 mod and a nautilus mini. 18mg Nic energy flavor eliquid and Pow Im 4 years clean and Im so great-full to vaping and this community. 

Here is a pic of my first device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/2/17)

Congratulations @Paulie - I still reminisce over your Guava test juice (_it just don't sound right_ ) almost 2 years ago one late afternoon in me man cave. Next time I'm in SA I will visit for a juice haul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (21/2/17)

Paulie said:


> Also With massive thanks to @RiaanRed at Coil Company as we only use his coils these days since we cannot do any better! He has given us a set of Hadaly special coils for the 4th place~ thanks again bud!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/the-coil-company/
> 
> View attachment 85664



Thank you Paulie! Home the winner will enjoy this coil Kit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (21/2/17)

My first set up ever was an electrostix vape pen. However, that did that help me stop smoking.

So I eventually found the forum and purchased a clone anarchist mech mod.
On top of that I was sponsored a vulcan rda from @ComplexChaos .

With those two I spent hours looking for builds and wicking. At that point I had no idea of online stores available in SA.
Eventually got a dual build down by using a multimeter purchased from midas.

Went through burnt cotton and a vtc4 vent on me. Looking back now, I was silly to start on a mechanical mod. At least it was a non hybrid and I wish I knew better at the time.

After almost two years of subohming, now I am cig free for more than 1.5years and have a growing collection of authentic mech mods!

I would also like to say thank you to the vape community in ZA and all the vendors. Especially to @Paulie for holding this amazing competition. Congrats on your anniversary!

Here is my first ever mod taken on top of table mountain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/2/17)

OMG!!!! My first device was the E-go which I bought online (Grabbit) on 29 July 2015 and I still have the receipt! I paid a full R199 for it and I got 2 devices and a free juice!!! I was the bees knees and impressed all my mates with me fancy electronic cigarette... I gave up smoking for w whole week but alas, the novelty soon wore off. Stuyvesant Blue, here we come!

I then "progressed" to the far more cooler Ecoblend Electronic Hookah's. I got 800 puffs and could choose from an array of flavours form me local Tops at Spar! I was still very cool though!  The were about R65 and I convinced myself that this is it - for real this time!

I soon realised that I was wasting me money and, guess what...Stuyvesant Blue, here we come (again)!

My interest was off course now tickled and I decided to do some research before I commit (again)... I went to one of those vape jobbies in a bottle store and the kind man convinced me that the Cuboid mini was the answer to my prayers - he did such a good job that I bought 2 cuboids - one for me and one for the missus. That was just over a year ago and I have not looked back!!!

I was hooked but quickly fell into the FOMO trap and bought every tank and mod hailed as the best ever, best of January, best as voted by, best because it sommer is, etc. Consequently, i have acquired about 40 atomizers and 18 mods  in a 6 month period and have finally found my happy place with my collection of RDA's.

I off-course bought local (Paulies, RebelLion) and international juice and thought that the more you pay, the better it must be!!! I soon discovered the truth and the wonderful world of DIY... I have been a duty-full DIY'rer for about 11 months now and occasionally "spoil" myself with a bottle of clone-proof Paulies! 

Congrats on ur milestone @Paulie - looking forward to seeing your brand on shelves and websites all over the globe (if we can bypass the FDA...)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (21/2/17)

Awesome comp @Paulie ! The prizes are simply sick! Although you could always close the comp and just release that much anticipated new flavour!

I started back in Dec 2015. I wasnt a heavy smoker by any means but because of the nature of my job and constant waiting for customers i ended up always having a pack of malboro blue ice or camel switch on me to pass the time and I enjoyed menthol flavours. Infact you can say the Camel Switch was my first ever fruity menthol! Which is my main flavour profile. I also enjoyed fruity flavours in the hubbly on occasions.

I started noticing the twisp ads which did the rounds in a big way back then, but didnt want to fork out big cash on something I just wanted to try out.

I googled like mad and eventually discovered a vape shop called Atomize.
I purchased the EVOD starter kit, and some Liqua Strawberry, American All Stars Apple and chocolate(18mg, was I mad??) As seen below:



At first I thought oh crap! This is way too strong for me and I actually felt sick and vomited. I had no idea it would hit harder than stinkies but then again i was completely uneducated on this. Luckily for me I had the liqua strawberry, and happily vaped on the twisp flavours and some evo vape flavours of 0mg without knowing you get a wide choice of nic options



My googling then led me to this forum. The forum that educated the masses in SA vaping and still educates me a lot. I came across a thread which punted the kangertech subox mini as an ideal starter kit back then and so followed my next purchase along with some Orion Eliquid finally at a reasonable mg nic lol



This device truly got my obsession going with vaping and I got to try a lot of flavours from there, until I stumbled over a thread discussing DIY. So influenced by that, as well as the unavailability of Suckerpunch which I tasted from a mate I saw the clone recipe on this forum and just had to convince my wife to get this for my birthday:



My first delve into the world of DIY thanks to Skyblue Vaping, and some succesfully recreated suckerpunch! Needless to say DIY became part of my vaping life and I even mix my own nic into my bought juices as I only vape 1mg these days.

I would take up everyones data if I had to put up pics of all the juices and devices I went through in the year that followed, but its become my primary hobby and its been an awesome journey thus far, from all kinds of sub ohm tanks, to my costly ceramic obsession, to failed dripping, to rta's and back again to dripping( well squonking) and a few trusty tanks. I also went full out 150 watts plus cloud chasing with the smok tanks, but found my sweet spot lies in single coil flavour chasing kinda vapes! It has been fun, the local market has exploded, and I cant wait to see what this year has in store for us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trimerion (21/2/17)

my vaping story started with a green smoke cigalike kit a few years ago, I quit smoking while ising that but sadly it broke one day while I was at work :'(

fast forward a couple years to december 2015, I had saved up a couple months and finally got myself a brand new twisp aero (those were the only vapes I knew about at the time).

6 months later after getting my father into vaping he bought me my first real mod, a minikin 1.5 with a kanger protank 4 and the dream was realised, awesome vape on that tank and device, right up untill the fateful day when I accidently knocked my minikin off my desk while charging, it was never the same after that and failed completely a couple weeks later

fortunately I had been saving my cash and managed to get a wismek 2/3 wich I still use to this day, and over december last year I found one of my favorite juices, Paulies coffee cake, ... I cant get enough of that juice, its amazing and I cant wait to taste the rest of the range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/17)

Nice comp @Paulie , thank you for always giving back to the vape community brother.

My Vaping Journey has had alot of ups and downs.
My vaping journey started in 2011, i was wondering around Lusito Land and found a stall selling a e-cigarette.




When i saw this i was immediately fascinated and started googling about it.
I managed to find one off bid or buy and after a week a was the pround owner of my first e cig, which after 1 min i found out was the biggest piece of crap ever 

I sold it within the first week and carried on with the stinkies.
Two years later in 2013 i was strolling around my local shopping center (The Glen) and in the middle of the walkway there was a kiosk surrounded by a few people and some smoke.

I walked closer and saw Twisp was the name, once again i was very curious but at the same time skeptical because of my previous experiment.

That night i did some googling again and read what it was all about. Same concept as my first e-cig but diffrent execution.
So the next day i went back and decided to speak to the sales rep at the twisp kiosk.

He let me try out the newest device on the market (The Clearo)




I was immediately hooked it was nothing like my first e-cig im terms of flavour and vapor production and that day walked out with a starter kit.

I happily vaped on my Twisp for about 3/4 months and hadn't touched a cig untill the day i decided i was a smart ass.
I was walking around a china mall and found a stall selling e-juice by the name of liqua (Fake Liqua). I asked the gentleman how much? And was answered with R100 for a box containing 12 bottles of 20ml each.... Wow what a bargain i pay R140 for 1 bottle of twisp. 

Biggest mistake of my life... Because i got hooked backed on cigs . I was out and didn't have decent juice so i bought a pack of cigs and one pack turned back into a pack a day.

Fast forward to 2014 November myself, wife , sister and boyfriend went on a night out.
So while we were out we went for a smoke break , i pulled out my smokes and my sister pulls out this box thing and says "its my new electronic cigarette" .

I laughed my head off , it was huge (A Kangertech subbox mini) she said try it.
I had a few pulls and the rest of the night i took care of it for her 

That Christmas i told my wife i want to try quit smoking again with one of these devices and told her if she wanted i would like one as a Christmas present.

I Did some googling again and found a shop called Vaperite in Bedford. We took a trip there and i was overwhelmed with what a e-cig had become.

My wife bought me a device and personaly i think this was my first real vape and the beginning of my now almost 1 year 2 month stinkie free adventure.
This was my first real vape...
The Eleaf tc40w with gs tank.




Hope you enjoyed hearing my journey peeps. Its been a long and at times rough road but worth it in the end.

Vape on...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (21/2/17)

1stly great comp @Paulie and congrats on going so far in your success...my story

It all started back in 2014 when I was on 10 cigarettes a day,hating every single 1 of them but just couldnt leave them,the 1st e-cigarette I ever used was from my father inlaw which he brought from China,like a fake twisp which lasted me exactly 2weeks,thats when I said I wil spend R1000 and buy the best.......so I bought a Twisp clearo

6 months of twisping got me off the stinkies but what I hated the most was everytime I put a new coil,after 2 or 3days the eliquid would turn black in colour,and offcourse very little vapour,it did the job but this is when it started getting interesting....

I was using the twisp but in my mind I used to always say I wish there was something that would make alot of clouds and not burn the juice so quick,till then I had never seen or heard of an actual vape setup,come 2015 March and my dreams came true,I was literally twisping as I walked towards my friend and saw a big cloud come out of his mouth,my eyes got so big,I asked him 'What is that,what is that?' He explained to me what is was and I was blown away,it was a istick 30w with kanger mini tank I think,I vaped on it and it was like Heaven,I asked him questions for about an hour and when I knew enough I decided to buy a subox mini from vapeclub,my 1st vape setup ever,voodoo zombie blood and midnight mist were my 1st juices,it has been a very interesting journey thus far,many more setups and juices that I liked and did not like,but I enjoyed every step of the way...

I dont have any pics of my clearo or subox but im happy where I am now,the DIY journey I will leave for another day...Thanks everyone,felt good bringing back those memories....2017 here I come

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (21/2/17)

I started smoking, 20 years ago, I loved the rush of nicotine, and the taste, which I really believed was the best taste ever. Didn't matter to me that I was destroying my body or killing myself. I thought that everyone dies one day, might as well go out enjoying life. *Go big or go home *is how I lived my life.

Never wanted to stop smoking but for the last few years of my smoking I got this constant smokers cough, ah dam, what's next I wondered, stop smoking, then how will I get my hit??

I tried ecigs before, never worked, so what now, one of my friends came past and was Vaping, I was like what's that, vape ? Ha ha I said so now u not a smoker anymore, in a arrogant way, believing that he didn't have the balls to carry on smoking. Not knowing how this vape thing would change my life. I tried a bit of his vape and coughed my lungs out. Sho I thought, if I'm coughing their must be some potential strength to this vape.

But guess what, I carried on smoking, 2 boxes Peter red a day.

Few weeks went by and coughing got worse, then I saw a special on a wishes rx75, black with elegant red lines, opioid I wanted so I bought it. I was over the world, I bought some 6mg Orion. Sho this is lekker, but it felt like smokes still giving more of a hit.

So went to the store and asked for stronger, sho they had voodoo 12mg that was made for a client, that didn't pick it up. I grabbed it

Finally an awesome hit, within 3 days I left the stinkers. But wait, cough left within a week.

Sho I loved this, but I still didn't realise where this was taking me, what a awesome journey I had. More to learn all the time.

So the moral of the story, I now make my own vape, sell vape to friends and family. Have the rdas, rtas and RDTA. Mechs mods toolkits concentrates, vg pg nic, it's like living a whole new lifestyle 

I will finish this story by saying, Vaping is a lifestyle, go big or go home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (21/2/17)

First off, epic comp 

I started using a cig-a-like type of device called the 'Smoketronic' which I hated, it didn't satisfy me in anyway so i chucked it in a drawer never to be used again. A couple of months later a friend of mine and I met up at the local pub where he pulled out an Ego style set up which he had bought, we had a laugh at how useless my vape experience was and decided to run to the store where he had gotten his ego and I bought myself one. I was hooked on vaping from that day on wards.

Smoketronic 




Ego pen (which started it all for me)






Some upgrades followed:

















And thats me I guess, tomorrow I'll take a pic of the current setups and edit this post 

Good luck all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (21/2/17)

Firstly congrats on the birthday @Paulie!

My vaping started as curiosity,saw some people doing the twisp thing and I was intrigued. So the twisp thing had to be tried,but it ended up costing me more than stinkies so back to Marlboro red it was...

Got to Cape Town and this is where I saw proper clouds for the first time,so the search started, bought a nifty lil device, the Pico, which is now in my sisters hands...







But as with any techie stuff I wanted better, and ended up buying a RX200s with Gemini mega tank,which always left juice on top of the RX,but was awesome,so RDTA was my next move.My sister wanted to buy me a gift,naturally I pointed her in the "right" direction,the iJoy Combo RDTA.






My "noob" vaper friend went and bought a setup,Minikin V1.5,so I had to have one of these,sold the RX in a heartbeat.






And then everyone wants to try a mech some time in their vaping career...






Needless to say the hardware will always change,but with vaping I made some good friends,and even though Im not completely off the stinkies,Im getting there...Perseverance is key!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (21/2/17)

Well, I Suppose i owe you, dear reader, an apology. I shan't be posting any pictures as I have (As i always have) deleted them as the memories are too painful to be reminded of. 

Where should I begin my story?
From where is it apt to convey my journey without boring my dear reader with my life's woes. Well I suppose I shall have to begin with how i began smoking in the first place... Growing up my father used to smoke two packets of camels a day. My brother and I used to get preached at and told "Cigarettes will kill you and ruin your life", I suppose this is where my infatuation with nicotine began. We slowly began to form a hatred with the dreaded fags. We began stealing them (Myself at age four and my brother at age seven) and pelting them at our neighbor's undeserving garden, which is probably why the gardens poor great green garden of grass weltered and died so, but i digress. 



I am steadfast in my thinking that my dear reader is tiring of reading of these nonsensical babbling on's of mine...




I was only knee high to an arcade machine at age twelve when i took my first nauseating, coughing fit, crying inducing puff of stinkie smoke; a moment I would regret for the rest of my days. I didn't touch another one of the paper wrapped withered leafed tobacco sticks again until I was fourteen. This was to be remembered as the remnants of my childhood. I still think now, that this was the end of my rein as king in the world of adolescents. I began smoking at fourteen slowly. From bumming buds of of older boys to the day I bought my first box. 




I suppose it was conducive to my state of mind as a child. I was never rebellious, but I would only do that which scared me. From drinking to other menial and meaningless activities in which i partook for the simple satisfaction of beating myself. A stupid and all together pointless activity i am more than well aware. 


This continued until I was roughly fifteen or sixteen. This is where I fear the entire forum may decide to turn on me. For I have been active on this forum since I was sixteen. I must now transition back to the fifteen year old version of Michael. After a year of agony and pack a day smoking I began to notice the horrendous effects of smoking which have taken so many of my family and my family's close friends. I, at the age of only fifteen, began struggling with the issues which plague long time users. I was struggling to breath, to climb stairs, Goodness, dear reader, even waking up i dreaded for the gut wrenching coughing was enough to place my day under a dark cloud of fear. A cloud of fear which I would continue to be rained upon by until I Found Ecigssa at age Sixteen. Yes, I know, I am a terrible person, I violated all of the rules, I am well aware of what I did, but I don't regret it.


I found the forum after I saw my first screwdriver mod on Reddit. Shortly after this I was in China Town with a friend, I picked up a pen, some Fake liqua and began my journey into a new health, where my incomprehensibly weak immune system wasn't abused. This was merely a week after reading @Silver and @Rob Fisher posts on the forum, I was curious to see I would also be able to save myself. I used this ego CE4 for the next month before getting fed up with it.



Shortly after this I began wanting more out of my experience. I had managed to kick my habit of smoking the cancer causing, carcinogenic casket causing sticks, but I was on the verge of relapsing into my habit. So i posted for the first time on the forum after my introduction. I posted a question asking for advice to by a VV/VW device. I was inundated with help, suggestions and offers, I was overwhelmed with all of the help and support we are so accustomed to today on this forum. 


I ended up purchasing a Hana 40w from a forum member. I asked him if he possibly also had a spare RDA to sell, to wit he said only that he had one he could give me. I was amazed at the spirit and helpfulness of our dear forum members. Dear reader, I met him at tygervalley, where he handed me a Juicy Joes box, in which was the device, an RDA, wire, cotton and roughly 20 different drip tips. I cannot thank you enough for your generosity sir, people like you give society hope in humanity and the humility of humanity. To help out someone like me, who could barely afford the asking price which you already lowered so that i might not have to smoke the deadly sinful sticks again. Thank you.




Soon after I began searching for more aesthetically pleasing mods after I was satisfied that i was finished my habitual smoking. I ended up purchasing a SMOK rocket and a Kangertech Mega from a forum member. Which I still have with me to this day. This lasted me all of a week before I decided that mechanical mods where the future... Yes dear reader, I know, I know... I purchased a smok fury s and a kayfun v3, which I still use from time to time with some of my old liqua tobaccos. This was perfection, near on heaven to me, It was at this point I discovered Lekka Vapours, This opened my mind to flavors which were not just tolerable but actually delectable. From then I ventured further down the Mech rabbit-hole to purchase a SMPL clone and an orchid clone. This is my most nostalgic vaping memory. Sitting with my brother in his room vaping Five Pawns Gambit on my, Oh my god 0.8 ohm orchid RTA. Soon after I broke my orchids glass I purchased a Smok M80 and bell cap for it. 


This was the beginning of a much longer and more depressingly beautiful story which I shan't bore my dear reader with.

All i shall say is that regardless of this all, I truly believe that Vaping has saved my life. With the cancer that runs in my genes, I am sure if I continued smoking I would have suffered and made my loved ones suffer for it.




Sincerely dear reader, You are part of this forum, this family.
Never forget why we vape. It is not for the amazing flavors or the beautiful clouds. It is so that we may lead healthy full lives.
THAT IS WHY WE VAPE.

So dear reader, I shall leave you with this one last heartfelt message.

Thank You.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beebz (22/2/17)

Funny enough, I have never smoked a stinky in my life!! Yuck!
I always smoked bubbly and found vaping to be a much better alternative. So yeah, been vaping some time now. My First vape was the Smok stick plus. I dont have a pic of it and it was stolen from me when I was mugged and beaten. I however, slowly saved up to get the next vape. I have loved the journey that vaping has taken me on, meeting new people, entering and winning cloud comps etc. 
Thank you for this comp, I would like to win so that I don't have to spend all my money on a beautiful vape or 10L of Paulies juice lol.
#BeebzLove

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (22/2/17)

Wow have i got a story for you @Paulie. firstly thanks for the awesome comp man. i need some juice so lets go ...

I was basically told that if i don't give up smoking i WILL kill myself. i was born premature with a a serious heart condition and the doctors basically gave me a couple months but no way nicBLAZE doesn't go out like that lol. i decided i was gonna show them and so i did in the worst possible way, i started smoking. 

for +- 10 years i was on the stinkies and it sucked. every morning tight chest. coughing all the time and then the worst i have bad sinus problems so my smoking would set off my sinuses and it was a vicious circle. 

In anycase last year i was going through a rough patch and i was blessed enough to stumble across this forum. because i signed up and in no time one of the greatest guys i know the one the only mr Sickboy77 piff'd me one of the greatest gifts ever. i received an i just2 and some of he's juice and just like that i was off the stinkies. about a month after that i was giving a better job. My life got better in general, i could breathe again and bam its almost half a year without the stinkies. If i had to tell you how much vaping has changed my life we'd be here all day. but yeah its been an awesome journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## umzungu (22/2/17)

I have a story in parts!

Started vaping back in 2012 with a twisp. Then I discovered the online world (the ecig forum) and got completely obsessed. I moved on to evods, then protanks and evics and then started on the serious stuff!

Got an Atmizoo Roller, an Atmizoo Dingo and a Kayfun when they first came out. I was importing juice from all over the world Good Life Vapour, Yaeliq, Alice in Vapeland etc.




Then I got my big boy pants and moved into Reoville and started with diy!

Mid 2014 I realised that my hobby had become a complete obsession. Also I was struggling to sleep and my neck was always cramped.

I decided to pack it in and got rid of everything – and stopped vaping.



Forward a year and I was on stinkies again. Decided I had to vape again so at the start of the year I acquired 2 picos and some of the great juice now available locally. Have just upgraded to a Halcyon DNA 200 + Hadaly and on the lookout for a reo or 2. I have also very aggressively dropped my nic levels to prevent the sleep thing. Already on 2mg and have started buying 0mg and some nic to work down to 1mg.

Hoping to get down to 0mg and not let the gadget obsession become overwhelming again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/17)

umzungu said:


> I have a story in parts!
> 
> Started vaping back in 2012 with a twisp. Then I discovered the online world (the ecig forum) and got completely obsessed. I moved on to evods, then protanks and evics and then started on the serious stuff!
> 
> ...



Oh my word! I always wanted an Atmizoo Roller back in the day! Those were the real deal!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## umzungu (22/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word! I always wanted an Atmizoo Roller back in the day! Those were the real deal!


They were the most beautifully made thing I have ever owned!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/17)

umzungu said:


> They were the most beautifully made thing I have ever owned!



They "were"? YOu sold them?


----------



## umzungu (22/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> They "were"? YOu sold them?


I have never been a collector - only ever kept what I needed (although regretting selling the Reo's now!)
As soon as I got me Reo's I knew I was never going to hassle with a tank again. The best available in those days was the Kayfun and it was still a messy affair!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (22/2/17)

It was cold misty morning in June when the idea started strangling my everyday thoughts.


So enticing and appealing to the point where my leg muscles started working without the brains conscent.
I found myself heading in the direction of the local tobacconist.


A small humble abode wreaking of crushed blended leaves.
On entering, a reflection off a glass cabinet caught a window to my soul.
It was filled with all kinds of goodies that felt so familiar yet astranged to my collected experiences. A feeling of merchandise that was part of my habit but have refrained from entering my frame of mind.
Suddenly a voice disturbed my nuance of excitement :" You know it is better than smoking!" said a overly fitted girl from behind a glassy desighned counter.
I first studied the flowering tattoo on her strong arm for a few moments before responding : "That's what i heard."


With some rainy day savings crumbled up in my back pocket i felt i earned some time to listen to flower.
The words waterfalled from her mouth and dripped on the sweetspot of my mind.
I reached for the crumbled and creased notes and removed them from their pouch of slumber.
"What could i get for this?" i uttered rather with hint of auspiciouness.
"Loads but i recommend this": she said while leaning over and revealing the butterfly on her neck. I thought to myself that maybe he was the pollinator of her flower while releasing a caged snicker.

She handed me a box.
A black box which i opened with new found eagerness and found within two chemically driven pen looking devices.




"These are the best we have and it is called Maxi ecigs" was what she responded during my new found moments of excitement.
After some brief instructions, some strange new fluids to test and payment completed i left the abode thinking to myself ......
" I have some exciting times ahead."

Never looked back after that day and i also have to admit that Paulies Coffee Cake was the first juice i discovered that confirmed and cemented my decision to stick to vaping.
Never really thanked you @Paulie for that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (22/2/17)

OK... so here is my story...

I never wanted to quit smoking... ever... I loved it! I mean really loved it and I was a proud smoker...

I then met my current boyfriend about 11 months ago... he was a vaper... I used to love the smell of his vapes and always wanted to guess what flavor he had in... 

One day he said to me just try it... I did... and coughed my lungs out! Said to him I don't know how he can smoke that stuff and I lit another cigarette... 

So as the weeks went by I tried again and again... purely because it smelled soooooo nice! 

Eventually I decided to go to the flea market (don't judge me... we all make stupid mistakes)... and bought one of those cheap thin ones for myself... that was my first one... didn't really enjoy it all that much... and carried on smoking only using my "vape" when I had a couple of drinks...

Well... then this one fateful day we went to Vape King Stoneridge to buy some juice for my boyfriend and they were running a promotion ... we got to pop a lucky balloon... 

So I was handed the task to pick a balloon and pop it... I picked up the little piece of paper from the floor and read it... it read "Kangertech subox mini c" ... I looked at it all puzzled and asked them what is this? *blush* ... The lady got all excited and told me I won a mod... once again I looked at her all confused and asked "What does that mean"? *double blush* ... needless to say once they explained everything to me I was really chuffed! And walked out of there with my first vape and my first ever proper juice... the Paulies coffee cake! And it's still one of my favorites!

OK well... that is how I won my Kangertech that I am still using... I just replaced the tank with the nano tank (that I got as a birthday present) ... 

So for a couple of weeks I still smoked cigarettes together with the vape... but cut down quite a bit... until one day... I was sitting outside having a cigarette and all of a sudden realised that I'm not enjoying it all! It tasted terrible! I killed my smoke and that was it... no more smoking and a full time vaper! 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Va-poor (22/2/17)

I have only ever truly been a vaper. At the relatively old age of 18 I had my first cigarette and hated it. Then a second and a third and still hated it. Ever persevering I consumed a few boxes. Never truly enjoying it but somehow still enticed by the warmth and buzz.

Coincidentally during a descent into the bowels of YouTube I came across electronic cigarettes. As a tech fanatic I was sold instantly. Following my discovery I proceeded to read as much of ECF as I could. Coming to terms with: 510, cartomisers, clearomisers and ce4. I was astounded by the depth of this electronic alternative. 

The next step was to find a local supplier. I discovered VapeAfrica and Yusuf. VA had a shop so off I went to get my first device. Little did I know it was a sketchy looking converted office in a residence. 

Inside I decided on a JustFog maxi 




and some liqua energy drink in 18mg. 





A pretty blond girl set it all up for me and handed it to my outstretched hands. I took a drag and tried not to projectile vomit all over the sales person. I quickly paid up croaked thanks and proceeded to drive home cursing my stupid choice. 

It's a +- 20 minute drive home so the perseverance kicked in. I had another drag then a dry heave. Another drag and I felt some flavour. Another drag and i felt a little buzz. Once I had gotten home I was in bliss. 
I was a vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eybers.ryan23 (22/2/17)

What a comp 

So my first vape was a yayca yy360  and wow did I love it, felt like I was at the top end of vaping at the time meanwhile I was right at the bottom but it did what it had to, I stopped smoking after buying the yacya until it bombed out on me  
Then started smoking again for a long while until last year January I finally got myself an ijust S  and thought I was a cloud chaser  clearly wasn't, I also got a pico with a melo 3 as a second vape and was doing really well with the no smoking thing. 
I then got the pico squeeze and started building for the first time and man did I love it, loved the way you could control every single thing, the ohms, the wraps, the kind of wire and all that. 

Me being a student and wanting to upgrade had to sell everything to just get a little cash for a new set up 
So I got my tarot 160 watt with a tornado RTA which I still have and love, also got the rogue mech mod, then I got a Karma Kit Mech mod and finally to top it all off I got my purple minikin V2 with a moonshot tank  and I love it so much!! 

I've stopped smoking fully for around 8 months now, and will never go back, vaping is truly apart of my lifestyle and making it even better is that tank of Paulie's coffee cake in the mornings  the M17 is literally a dream mod for me seeing as it'll take 10 years for me to work towards getting after I complete my studies, whoever gets it is really lucky! 


I have also converted my entire ex smoking family and girlfriend and friends to vaping, thought it was my duty to enlighten them seeing as it brought me so much joy and still does  




Vape on 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (23/2/17)

@Paulie - great competition this - just loving the stories - well done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johnno (23/2/17)

Hi - 1st week of March I been of the stinkies for a year after smoking stinkies for 30 yrs - it was a week before my birthday and a lady friend of mine bought me a smok ego cloud one as an early birthday present plus a 3mg juice - what I always remember was that first vape I experienced so much cloud and flavour I was totally amazed - the amount of cloud hooked me instantly - the 3mg was initially too low as i still at that stage got cravings for a stinkie - i switched to a 6mg juice which helped me kill off the cigarette cravings - it was about 2 months then I upgraded my device and eventually dropped back to 3mg juice - haven't looked back and still love my vaping and am cigarette free now for 1 yr - vape on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/2/17)

2012: As you wake up and get out of bed your lungs start craving that feeling of relaxation like you didnt sleep enough already.
I go onto the balcony coffee in 1 hand and a Marlboro red in the other. Contemplating life. Can anything be this good. I was still studying so funds were tough to keep my habbit going. But nothing felt better than having that fresh new pack.

But as you all know a fresh pack of Stinkies is just like pulling out gum during class. Everyone wants to bump one. Which then leads to you needing another pack by the next morning. Day in day out for 5 years this has been the routine...
Untill one day my cousin whips out his ecigalike. I try it but like any smoker i find reason to fault it. Reason to not want to move on with the times...
As the months go past 1 morning i am woken up by the sound of my lungs weezing and chest squeezing. No matter how hard i try i could not stop coughing. But once you have that cig all is well again. This continued until early one morning i had started coughing up blood. It was then i decided enough is enough and i need to stop.

The next day i went google crazy and found myself in the same course of the day heading to pick up my first ecig. Which back then was a trusty Greensmoke.


On the way back to work i open it and started trying it. Coughing like a crazy person for the first 1 hour while trying to use it. But as the days went after 2 weeks i realized i just managed to quit so easily. The day i bought it was my last cigarette.

As i work in IT i felt obliged to research more. I started noticing people had joined as well. Everyone started pulling out Twisps over time. I myself never wanted to be like everyone as i need to be different. Out of Googling i stumble accross Kangertech. However at that time i had no Idea where to get any of this gear. Until i am invited to what may have been the first VapeMeet by @Yiannaki .

He helped me pick the right sort of tank. I ended up with a Protank Mini 3 Which i put on the Battery of a Twisp. Let me tell you that was one sweet looking setup .

From then began an endless Journey bouncing inbetween devices looking for the perfect Setup.

Which went in this Order.




Ended Up at the Minikin V2 + OBS Engine.
After a month i realised i have found the perfect Tank but the device was Flawed. That shape. It Just could not fit well in my pockets. Yes the ladies loved it. But to me the setup was still not complete.

Fast Forward to the present i see a guy using a Snow Wolf. Absolutely beautiful. My OCD kicks in. But the problem is its still a big device. Just 1 week later announced is the 235 Plus. I order this thing as soon as it arrives.

Low and behold i found my perfect daily setup. A tank that cant leak and hold more juice than most even with its tiny Size. A build that needs no more than 40W and a device that last 2 days. Fits in the pocket well. Extremely light and 1 hell of a looker.

This is where my whole journey took me...



*THANK YOU GREENSMOKE*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (23/2/17)

My vaping journey started a couple years ago, a close buddy had an aspire atlantis 1 on an aspire cf tube mod. Every time we would be chilling I'd be vaping the life and juice out of his setup lol yes I was that friend...it got me interested in this whole vaping thing, screw a coil in, pour in some juice and I have flavored smoke, I mean what kind of witchcraft is this? I spent the next few months saving up for a twisp, which at the time I thought was probably the best option as it was marketed well. Finally the day came where I bought my twisp and a couple juices, I used it to the point that the finish started wearing off but I wasn't really satisfied, I used to smoke my courtleighs and in between the amount of cigarettes I limited myself to for a day I'd use the twisp. I wanted more, I wanted something better, I watched numerous YouTube videos until I finally decided that I wanted a Kangertech Subtank Mini and an iStick 50w. When I got my setup I purchased some juices not knowing that the 18mg nicotine in the twisp is nothing like a lower nicotine level in my Subtank, 6mg nicotine juices in the Subtank forced me to almost cough up a lung but instead of blaming it on my choice of nicotine strength I blamed it on local juice and only bought international juice from that point on. As the months went by I kept changing up devices and rta's, mastered my coil wrapping skills and wicking and.I was happy for a lil while like all vapers untilthe next best thing comes out, all this while still smoking cigarettes as well. In April last year I got married, had my vaporflask with a griffin 22 in my tux pocket, catching a drag or 2 every now and then, a guest at my wedding handed me his vape to try and I was like wow this tastes just like lemon iced tea, I asked him what it was and what do you know it was Paulies. On my honeymoon I woke my wife up early, told her I wanted to go vape shopping lol can you imagine her reaction. I went to a well known vape supplies store and bought every juice available in Paulies line and ever since then it's been in my rotation, I realized that our local juice is on par if not better in some profiles than the international stuff. @Paulie Coffee Cake and Apricot Jam Donut have become my favorite juices of all time, there's never a time I don't have a bottle of each on hand plus it's affordable. I've come a long way since then, better equipment, more knowledge, building skills have improved, started playing around with DIY but my favorites will still be my favorites, no substitute for that. Vaping has become a lifestyle for me, I have designated home and out and about setups, and I can barely handle the smell of cigarette smoke anymore. I think more than anything I switched over because of my wife, cigarette smoke gives her mahor sinus issues so the switch has her happy, has my health at bay, in flight i don't have to worry about that nicotine craving. As a student completing my Commercial License, I'm sure that people would rather see a pilot with a vape in hand rather than a cigarette, it ruins the professionalism the uniform brings. That's my story guys, thank you @Paulie for playing a huge part in my switch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/2/17)

@Kalashnikov - why no pic of the taifun?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/2/17)

Congratulations on your birthday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aavnrazor (23/2/17)

My first vape, EVOD Fong Kong from the R5 store, modified the living daylight out of it to get a better drag. Then I discovered the iJoy ego One, was like driving a Ferrari! Juice, Liqua crap then Vape Mob papa smurf and babaloo. Just love Paulies Coffee Cake.

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (23/2/17)

Congrats on the birthday ! 

This is all I have left of my first setup - It was a waaaay overpriced early Twisp.
You had to fill it by pulling back that rubber tab , it was really fiddly. You also had to buy a whole new section when this one piece started struggling. 

My vape story is tough , and I'm not going for the sympathy vote , but it's true and a big eye opener for people.
When I shared my story , I know of at least 10 people that stopped smoking and started vaping.
My mother had restrictive blood flow in her legs as a direct result of all her bad habits including smoking.
They wanted to amputate both her legs as they were essentially wasting away.
She decided not to have the surgery and passed away shortly after that.

I used to smoke a box a day and LOVED smoking , I work in the nightlife industry , it suited my lifestyle 100%.
After seeing how a 30 year long smoking habit destroyed someone I love I had to stop right away.
The Twisp was terrible , but it was my only option at the time.
Vaping changed my life and Im proud of the choices I've made.
This prize would mean a lot to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Damion (24/2/17)

Great job @Paulie keep up the good work

So here is my story i was a smoker for 6 years and it was fun at first but then it got expensive and the taste got horrible bad breath smokers cough stinky clothing so my great friends @Forfcuksakes and @PeterHarris showed me the life of vaping how great it is i started with a cloupor mini that looked like a bomb it looked horrible but did she vape i had a sub ohm tank with no drip tip lol so my friends @Forfcuksakes and @PeterHarris started helping me get a better setup i was vaping 6mg juice at the beginning i grew hair on my hands cause of that strong juice lol i then started to dilute my juice from 6mg to 3 still all of this on my cloupor lol then the vape bug bit me and never smoked a stinky again Rip my dear friend cloupor mini lol
View attachment 85989
View attachment 85990
View attachment 85989
View attachment 85990

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joshua Wiemann (24/2/17)

In about 2012 I started with a evod stock standard did that for all of 3 weeks then stinkies till sometime mid last year 11 jun 2016 to be exact when I got a sigelei 213,griffin 25 top airflow,some wick and wire and the geek vape master kit. Since then I have added a kangertech topbox mini,VGOD 150 pro ,smoant battlestar and a Smok alien a long with a bunch of addys and wire types ect pictures to follow paulie's coffee cake was one of the first liquids I used and one liquid I still love the coffee cake is my personal favorite all said and done I don't regret getting in to the vape world I love my clouds!!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (25/2/17)

It was a series of fortunate events that led me to vaping. I'd been a smoker for 28 years (pack a day), I'd seen the Twisp stalls but never paid them any mind. 
Then one day I was walking through a mall after a rather lengthy appointment with a client, craving a cigarette, and I saw the stall. I decided to have a bit of fun with the guy so I said "I'm not a smoker but smoking looks really cool, what device would you recommend for me to Start? "
Without missing a beat the guy gave it his best sales pitch, halfway through his manager arrived and listened in. Now I couldn't let on that I was arsing around so I ended up buying a twisp edge.
I was actually very happy with the product, it burnt coils and juice e was horribly expensive but I never touched a cigarette again.
That little thing lasted me a year until I decided I needed a car charger, instead of buying one from them I used a generic that I saw a guy selling on the street.
Surprise surprise it nuked the battery. When you screwed the battery in, it just went on, so for a week that's how I vaped. Screw in battery, take a drag, unscrew battery. This was, unsurprisingly, a pain in the arse.
So one day I was pulling into meyersdal mall and saw Vape Cartel n figured I'd go have a look. A new battery was gonna be R 500 so maybe they had a Generic? 
A guy by the name of Ryan greeted me, 20 min later I walked out with a Pico starter kit.
This is still my daily mod although the tank collection has grown a fair bit.

So in conclusion, I do think that twisp is a greedy bunch of unethical cretins but without them I'd still be a smoker, and so for that I'll always be grateful to them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22 (25/2/17)

Cheapie ego for about a week with noise from the China mall ,until I got an innokingladius and an itaste 20 w ,started using ,hangsen fruit flavors from vapeshop ,thereafter ,got puffed a sigelei 150 with juices coils and bought a subtank mini,the guys at MVC organised a care package including batteries ,jooses n cotton etc for me to get on my way ,started building ,n I eventually became possibly one of the only upper limb disable person building coils on my own in jhb n I'm still building,using a parallel boxmod now n the rest my friend is ,as they say in the movies ,HISTORY ,I owe too much to mention to the As vape community for building my confidence n adding some years to my life 

Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (25/2/17)

kelly22 said:


> Cheapie ego for about a week with joose from the China mall ,until I got an innokingladius and an itaste 20 w ,started using ,hangsen fruit flavors from vapeshop ,thereafter ,got puffed a sigelei 150 with juices coils and bought a subtank mini,the guys at MVC organised a care package including batteries ,jooses n cotton etc for me to get on my way ,started building ,n I eventually became possibly one of the only upper limb disable person building coils on my own in jhb n I'm still building,using a parallel boxmod now n the rest my friend is ,as they say in the movies ,HISTORY ,I owe too much to mention to the As vape community for building my confidence n adding some years to my life, I would also like to add where I got piffed from ,the people deserve that at least,MVC , including yourself n making fun of your gwarra joose PAULIE, JP PRINSLOO,PIFFED ,,a sigelei 150 and a billow v2,wire n a coiler ,Phillip Campos for possibly the best guava noise in the country,Paulie's before it had a label,joel azzaisky ,for copious amounts of joose too,
> 
> Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk





Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkzilla (27/2/17)

This is how happy vaping has made me!






I'm pretty new here and to vaping. Started with an Ijust 2 kit but was a little underwhelmed and was not sure what all the hype was about, but it got me off of a 1-2 pack a day habit nearly instantly. I was amazed at how easy it was to transition without wanting to kill the missus, the neighbor kids or anybody at work. I had managed to kick an 18 year habit that I had sadly grown to live with.

Being embarrassingly frugal and very obsessive when it comes to making and tweaking stuff my real fun began when I found this forum. I was lucky enough to pick up a Wotofo Serpent (the original one) and an old IPV D2 from the classified section here and I went from having a bearable replacement for smoking to having a fun and spectacularly delicious new hobby.






I am loving Vaping, all the gadgets and gear that go along with it as well as this wonderful and supportive community.

Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beebz (27/2/17)




----------



## Migs (27/2/17)

It all started a little over a year ago, when my mom survived a heart attack due to 38 years of smoking cigarettes, my whole family smokes from both sides but we decided to switch, we started with a twisp clearo as I am sure most of you guys started with a twisp these days. 




I didn't really know about all the vaping devices that was out there and about all the amazing flavours that was available. Joined Eciggsa shortly after and came across XXX from @Oupa . I was hooked, pack and a half 6 years straight, never lit another cig again. Its amazing how you cannot smell it when you smoke but now that you vape you can smell a smoker from a mile away. I know @Rob Fisher just loves some XXX.




Bought my first decent kit from @whatalotigot back at Foggas vape lounge in claremont, was a cuboid with an Gemini RTA. It was worlds ahead in quality compared to what I was used too. My girlfriend was still smoking so was the rest of my family, work colleagues and friends but that soon changed.





Converted my girlfriend, 2 brothers, 3 friends and 4 colleagues to vaping, I work at a mall and when we all stand outside and vape, the reactions you get from the rest of the people is priceless and everyone wants to ask what smells so nice and how they can quit with vaping, I met so many new people through vaping and its always amazing to hear the stories how vaping saved their lives and their loved ones.

Its amazing how strong the vaping community is and that we can stand together. I refer everyone to Eciggsa as here is a place for everyone whether your a noobie or an experienced vaper, whether you need help with battery safety, mech mods, tips with wicking, finally moving over to stop using commercial coils and start to build your own, everything is here on one site where we can connect and help each other.

We have such amazing juice makers and the best coil builders if you do not have the patience to build yourself and want to try some exotic coils.

I can say that vaping saved my life and my families and I am sure vaping will save millions of lives through time.

I just want to give a huge shout out to the amazing @Paulie for this comp and hes amazing juice, and to @RiaanRed, someone is going to have a really good time with those beauties you made their man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (28/2/17)

@Paulie did this draw take place without us knowing? OR is it taking place Friday comming?


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/2/17)

Anneries said:


> @Paulie did this draw take place without us knowing? OR is it taking place Friday comming?



Comp is only ending this Friday.
3rd March .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (28/2/17)

Anneries said:


> @Paulie did this draw take place without us knowing? OR is it taking place Friday comming?




Yes itll end on 3rd March thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (2/3/17)

My "ecigarette" journey started at the beginning of 2012. I was searching for a way to quit the nasty habit of smoking about 1 and 1/2 pack per day. I started on an ego kit which one constantly had to drip juice onto the atomizer. 




I then found twisp where i spent quite a large amount trying to maintain my new habit. I got tired of constantly having to fiddle with their devices where i ventured onto seeking online help. I found this forum and its been a successful journey thus far. I can actually say that so far ive lived through every transformation the vaping world has to offer. From ego c's to evods to mech mods to reos to regulated mods to high powered regulated mods. From 22mm atties to 24mm to 25mm to 30mm and the ridiculous 40mm atties. From kayfun lites to nautilus minis to subtank minis to tfv4s to goblin mini to griffins to shermans RTA's. I can proudly say ive tried it all and transformed my vaping style to what is offered on the market. Vaping has become a hobby and its a hobby I enjoy as it helped me quit smoking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/3/17)

My journey started in October 2013

Got two things - a GreenSmoke with the strongest cartridge and a Twisp Clearo. It was the Twisp Clearo that got the job done - with a bit of willpower too  




I absolutely loved the Rebel flavour and loved mixing it with a bit of Polar Mint. It gave quite a good throat hit at the time and quite good flavour, being a top coil device. 

After nine days and being so busy trying out all the flavours and getting a few more Clearos to have different flavours loaded, I realised one evening I hadnt had a smoke that day. I think it was the distraction and the focus on trying the flavours that did it. That evening I realised I could do it. 17 years of smoking was about to be extinguished.

Soon thereafter I found ECIGSSA - and the vaping journey went into overdrive. The people i have met on here and the experiences i have had is what kept me going and motivated. I have to say that @Paulie has had a big influence too on my vaping and has enriched it hugely with his Guava juice, which I love and vape often.

For me I am eternally grateful to Twisp for getting me into vaping and to the people here on ECIGSSA, which have kept me going.

Long may it continue...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sameer (3/3/17)

My first vape was I stick basic 
I got it when I started smoking 60 stinkies a day , it really helped me , I stated smoking 6mg it used to hit my thoart like I threw a grenade in my throats lol , now at least I don't smell like stinkies anymore as my mom said I used to smell like a tobacco dealer , it came to a stage where my gf didn't wana kiss me anymore because I stinked like stinkies now I'm 1 year 8 months no stinkies and I can say it's the best thing I did in my life to change to vaping 
I'm much healthier 
And it came from me which said don't start vaping you not gonna stop and look I'm free from stinkies 
Thanks for the chance of taking part of this comp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hglvaperdude (3/3/17)

*Ah this is an awesome competition!! *

My first setup was a Nautilus Mini paired with an Istick mini, perfect for the mouth to lung hits to replicate the feel of a cigarette  It took me a week
on this awesome little MTL device to give up completely and I never looked back! Ive now been cigarette free for almost 2 and a half years now 



Ater the Nautilus and Istick Mini I was hooked and ive had some weird and wonderful devices since then. I absolutely love the
idea of it having become not only a healthier alternative to smoking but a hobby through and through where im always almost
beaten to death by my "accountant" for all the new mods and tanks 

Heres some of the devices and random things vaping has gotten me into (I Promise im not hinting but I vape coffee cake like theres no tomorrow )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (3/3/17)

My vaping journey with the Kanger Subox Mini...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> My vaping journey with the Kanger Subox Mini...
> View attachment 86934
> View attachment 86935
> View attachment 86936
> View attachment 86937


EPIC!!!!

Your love for the Subox Mini gives you additional street cred from me @Pixstar . Don't cause too much trouble though, the Stosta street credit system isn't worth much

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## daniel craig (3/3/17)

Happy 1 Year Anniversary @Paulie 

My vaping journey started back in 2013 with a Twisp Neo. This was the first time I have seen an E-cig that looked like it could be the alternative to smoking and I gave it a try. Whilst using the Twisp Neo I still used to smoke cigarettes because the Twisp Neo performed poorly. It wasn't a device that you would want to carry around because it leaked a lot! After using the neo for a few weeks, I had quit vaping and went back to cigarettes. Not long after that, Twisp had launched their Clearo which was definitely a step up from it's predecessor. I rushed out and got 2 of those in hope that it will help me quit smoking once and for all. The clearo, while being a step up from the neo, still didn't perform well and often times I would get leakage or juice in my mouth. At this point I had enough with E-cigs and was about to quit vaping forever and stick to smoking. I decided to make the switch to vaping simply because it did seem like a better option. Although there wasn't as much of information on vaping like there is now, vaping did seem like a much safer alternative.




After experiencing all of these problems with the Twisp devices, I looked online for alternative devices available locally and came across ECIGSSA. After joining this forum I have seen other vendors who had a much wider range of E-cigs which were far more superior and weren't too expensive. Before taking a leap and buying my first real mod, I have read up and learnt a lot from the more experienced guys and decided to wait a bit.

My first proper mod was the Evic VT:



This mod was definitely a step up from all the other devices I have tried and was exactly what I was looking for. After using this device for a few days, I had quit smoking completely. After experiencing how well vaping has worked for me, I was in love with it and from here on I just kept upgrading and trying out new devices.



After trying out a few mods, I didn't like the fact that they were quite big and weren't very easy to carry around and so, after reading up on other users opinion I decided to get myself the Pico kit and this was a fantastic setup. I loved the size of this mod! It was easy to carry and easy to use. My only problem with the Pico was that it couldn't take tanks above 22mm.



4 Years later - I no longer wake up in the mornings with a tight chest, I can walk much further than before without my chest feeling like it's giving up and finally, my sense of taste has been restored 





After trying out a few juices from Paulies juice line, I have found a firm favorite of mine and that is Paulie's Guava!!! Paulie's Guava is definitely the kind of juice I can never get bored off and one of the only 2 fruity flavors that I vape. Coffee cake and Coffee Ginger Biscuit are also among my rotation.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh (3/3/17)

My journey began a looong time ago in my younger days as a wee boy . You know those winter days where you blow steam from your mouth , well I was so fascinated by this anomaly, that I couldn't stop. Just constantly breathing in deeply and exhaling, even having competitions with the cousins on who blows the most "smoke" . Haha Man I thought I was so cool .



As the years progressed so did my fascination with "smoke" blowing, I even learnt how to blow that little steam out my mouth by breathing in, filling your mouth with air and exhaling slowly. I Showed all my friends at school that I can "smoke" by myself . Haha man I thought I was so cool . 

THEN primary school science classes happened and we learned about "steam ice" . We realized hey the ice cream man uses those to keep the ice creams frozen. Let's just say the ice cream man stopped jiggling his bell when he got to our street because we'd stop buying ice cream and just finished all his steam ice. Rolling pieces of those as fast as you can in your mouth so you don't burn and exhaling the "smoke" lol. Man I thought I was so cool . 



Went through the whole stinky phase but that's boring and we all know how that goes. Man I still thought I was so cool .

My father came home with this contraption one day from the plaza (only place you could get them those days ) he said "check how much smoke this thing makes" . It immediately got my attention and low and behold he held the hubbly bubbly. What a strange device water filter , pipe, coal, foil and it all has to be built before you can smoke . I Was one of the 1st guys with this smoke machine among my friends and been smoking these throughout my high school days , till today , occasionally among certain get togethers. Man I though I was so cool . 



Walking through the malls I came across these "pop up" stalls and people are blowing smoke , I was like , damn you guys allowed to do this indoors and they said yes it's a twisp. Well I was impressed not a lot of fuss ,not a lot of cleaning , tasted great and it was healthier . Got one and managed to convert 2 family members. Was so impressed by this twisp got myself a spare few months down the line. I was just puffing everywhere I went and enjoyed the "wow what's that" questions from random people. Man I thought I was so cool . 



But that didn't last long as the flavour took some time getting use to especially if you haven't used it for half the day . 

So here we are. Me seeing all over these "vape" memes of clouds and the jokes and I was interested that there's something out there that makes tons of "smoke" . Did research, found these amazing contraptions, saw they also at malls , tried out a kangertech device and I was immediately hooked , the amount of "smoke" which at that very time I was corrected with a "no it's called vapor" . Did tons of research because I understood nothing that lady at the stand was talking about. Google , YouTube, stumbled on robs ramblings and Michael the vapor channels too . And not to forget this forum

and now here I am a fully pledged vapor with my 1st device. Tasted countless amazing juices . Have had a few tanks . Got vapemail. Can give advice and answer most questions. Made my own Clapton and twisted coils . Started to DIY. And still still the fomo keeps on coming.



MAN I AM THE COOLEST RIGHT NOW 

thanks Paulie .. this comp took me way back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OhmzRaw (3/3/17)

Like many of you guys here, my vaping journey started of with a visit to the twisp kiosk. After using the twisp for a few months, I decided to go online and see what other devices there are on the market and I came across one of the Local vendors and this forum. I'm not the type to join forums but after reading some threads on this forum I decided to join. The vibe on the forum was really nice and it was nice to read other vapers opinions and tutorials. Back then, the friendly guys on the forum suggested that I get the Subox mini kit and so, I went out and got one of those. This device was the beez knees!!! My whole vaping experience was taken to a new level after trying out this device. The flavor and vapor production I got with this kit was just great. I was in vape heaven with this kit and really loved it. After my initial experience with the subox, I upgraded to the EVIC VTC MINI which is still operational up till today.






After playing around with new setups, I went and got myself the velocity RDA which I still use every now and then. I have also upgraded my setups and now I use a Merlin Mini with my RX200S and a Moonshot on my trusty IPV5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (4/3/17)

Wow thanks to all who entered this was an epic fun comp and i loved all the stories its going to be a hard choice! 

I will announce the winners Tomorrow so keep and eye on here!

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Veebad (4/3/17)

My first was a Green Smoke with the multiple flavour cartridge pack. Unfortunately I tried filling the cartridges myself overdid it. Had liquid enter the battery through the inhalation hole and shorted out the electronics.moved to a vgo cartoonist after that. Have now stopped smoking for 7 years and rocking an ego one with eleaf ijust2 tank 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabs (5/3/17)

Really enjoyed reading everyones stories. Ultimately we all are winners after making the choice to lead healthier lives.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------



## Keyaam (5/3/17)

And the winners are.................?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/17)

Keyaam said:


> And the winners are.................?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor (5/3/17)

@Clouds4Days now I feel special.^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (5/3/17)

It will be announced at 8 tonight

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## William Vermaak (5/3/17)

Sweating bullets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (5/3/17)

THE WINNERS ARE!!!

1)Pixstar
2)hglvaperdude
3)Migs
4)daniel craig
5)Caramia
6)Anneries

I added 2 extra prizes as i found it to tough to choose lol
5th and 6th will win 100mils of juice thanks

Well done and please pm for your prizes!

Thanks again all for the epic comp!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cor (5/3/17)

congratz allll!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## William Vermaak (5/3/17)

Woohooo. Congrats everyone. Have to say this was an awesome comp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/3/17)

Well shit.. You all show me up with your sob stories and pretty pictures. Nice. Thank you all


Just kiddin. Congrats all.

Great comp Paulie, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## shabs (5/3/17)

Congrats to the winners
And thanks Paulies for the awesome giveaway.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/17)

Congratulations everyone, enjoy the prizes especialy you @Pixstar flipping awesome prize brother.

Thanks again @Paulie for the awesome comp brother.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (5/3/17)

Congrats all  Thanks for the great comp @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## hglvaperdude (5/3/17)

Ah awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/3/17)

Wow what a great prize! I'm over the moon! Thank you Paulie for a great competition and your awesome generosity, as always! I'm over the moon!
Big thumbs up to all the winners.
Congrats on your anniversary Paulie and long may you continue to be the great juice maker you are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hglvaperdude (5/3/17)

@Paulie thank you so much!! 

I am really going to enjoy this one and keep supporting your amazing juices especially the coffee cake as always

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/17)

Wow!

Congrats to the winners
@Pixstar , @hglvaperdude , @Migs , @daniel craig , @Caramia , @Anneries

As @shabs said above, we are all winners for quitting the stinkies

What a comp @Paulie - i loved reading the entries. Each one was special. I was actually getting very uneasy thinking about how you would judge this - there were so many outstanding entries. Well done and congrats. And thanks for all you do for the forum and our community! You rock big time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (5/3/17)

Wow. Can't believe I have won. A special added prize at that. 

Congrats to all the winners! 

@Paulie thank you for the competition and happy birthday! Keep on doing what you are doing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Migs (5/3/17)

Wow, just WOW! Nothing better than coming from a Sunday work shift reading that I've won something , grats to all the winners esp nr 1, that mod is sexy, enjoy it! Thx @Paulie for the great comp.... keep on vaping guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> Wow what a great prize! I'm over the moon! Thank you Paulie for a great competition and your awesome generosity, as always! I'm over the moon!
> Big thumbs up to all the winners.
> Congrats on your anniversary Paulie and long may you continue to be the great juice maker you are.



That is one hot mod! Enjoy. I am totally jealous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/3/17)

Congrats to the winners!

And what a legend @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/17)

Sick competition @Paulie! Well done @Pixstar !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> Sick competition @Paulie! Well done @Pixstar !!


Thank you @Gizmo!


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/3/17)

Nice one! Well done all! Jealous much...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deadlog (10/3/17)

Congradz @ The 1 year!!!

1st Setup - SMOK G-Priv with Baby Beast.

Smoked Thru out my High school days and from that also started smoking hubbly/Oka...
Got introduced to Vape by a friend and got my 1st setup few days after, 
So not looking back, Cig free and also threw away my hubbly. 
Just taste off now.

Vape all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hglvaperdude (10/3/17)

I just wanted to give out a *HUGE* thank you to @Paulie for the awesome selection of Juices  

Unfortunately with this amount of Juice i will have to hold back from buying some for a few weeks! But I promise to support you with my coffee cake addiction once these are done! I am so excited to get these juices into my tanks!! 

Thank you so much for the awesome competition! Everything was recieved in good order and I am completely over the moon with my prize! 

Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (10/3/17)

Thats just awesome @hglvaperdude 
Thanks for sharing the photo!
Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/3/17)

Massive thanks to @Paulie for the awesome prize! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> Massive thanks to @Paulie for the awesome prize! Much appreciated!
> View attachment 88603



Nice one pa, congratulations pa . enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/3/17)

Congrats guys, awesome comp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> Massive thanks to @Paulie for the awesome prize! Much appreciated!
> View attachment 88603



Oh wow @Pixstar - I spot a Guava!
A Paulies Guava
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............

Enjoy the juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

